# Gretals waiting room



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Gretal is a 3 yr old doe. She has won many champions and supreme champions now. I had her on lease for this year from November but then the lady decided to sell all her goats so I bought gretal. She is in kid to Aussie, a younger buck that has also won champion at the 3 shows he has gone to. She is due in 20 days and I'm so excited!









This is Aussie









This is roulette she is gretals baby that is a year old. Roulette is also by Aussie. I also bought roulette.
Below is photos of gretal



















This is gretal today (below)









She all of a sudden looks thinner...


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

This is gretal about 1 week ago


















About 4 weeks ago










And about 10 weeks ago


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like the babies have dropped, it should be soon. 

I always forget you're in Australia, I saw your thread and thought "wow, who's kidding out when it's supposed to be 102* this weekend" :lol:


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Haha yes right now it gets up to 21 C in a day and down to 9C at night  bit cold at night time but we have a good kidding stall inside and coats for the babies. This year has not been as cold as normal years which is good as it is our first year having babies! Most people in Australia have a winter drop for some of their girls and a summer drop for the others. 

What is the earliest she can go and not have problems with babies? She still has 20 days until day 150


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

12 days to go! Getting close now


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

8 days! And I can now relax  I have always had first timers and its gretals 4th kidding and she had a big bag about a week and a half ago and I thought she was going to go way to early but she hasn't!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Gretal today


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So this Saturday we are supposed to have an extreme cold snap that will go through until Wednesday  hope she doesn't decide to kid then!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

This afternoon she is looking a little sunken but not much. Udder is still not full. Ligs are mushy but still there


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she will hold out until after the cold.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes but unfortunately I don't think so. The cold snap is supposed to go from Saturday until Wednesday/ thirsday with nights going down to -4C :/ she is due Monday.. Right in the middle! Going to be watching her all night every night!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Whitish discharge this morning. Only a little amount.. Plus she appears to be starting to drop and her ligs are squishier


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Please be boy/ girl twins!! Or 2 girls or 1 girl! But really want one of each from this pairing.. Probably to much to ask for haha


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's the most common pairing though, you might get lucky


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I hope so! She has been bred to the buck twice before. The first time she had a single doe (roulette) second time she had twin does. They are all really nice kids so I am wanting a buck kid to keep  we have Amber goo just now. I'm guessing she is going to make me stay up all night watching and not kid until tomorrow!! Haha


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Still nothing! Before she was laying down and looked like she was having contractions and then up again nibbling hay like nothing's any different! I really do hate doe code haha


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds about normal


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They sure know how to drive you nutts


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Still nothing! She is really dragging this out lol. 2 days till due date


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Really hoping she kids today. Would mean a lot to me as today is 2 years since my dad was killed in a farming accident. She is my favourite doe so having her babies born today would be really special


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well good luck I hope she kids today for ya


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Think we are getting close!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Looks like it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Twins! 
Perfect delivery no problems. Second one came with one leg back but before I could help her he was out no problems!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, she has a nice udder for a mini


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you  I don't know much about udders to be honest..


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Not a great picture but will get more soon


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Very happy with the brown/ white one  the black/ brown seems to be walking on his tippy toes on his front legs?? Like his tendons are to short or tight? He also had a really thick bag! He is smaller and slimmer than the brown and was born first... Now to decide names...


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I think we have names for them. The Swiss black/ brown will be Briawell Diego and the brown one Briawell déjà u as he is almost identical to our little doeling born about 2 months ago with the same sire. His paddock name would be David which was my dads middle name


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

So they are both bucks? They look great congrats


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yep 2 boys. The brown one will be staying here to see how he grows and the other sold as a wether  we are a bit concerned about the swiss front legs.. He seems to be not as developed.. He is smaller, teeth were not through and not through yet (brothers are). He is active and doing every thing right but not sure what to do with his front legs.. Will post a picture of how he stands

This is the worst he stands. Normally he is a bit straighter than this.









This is the brother we will keep to grow on.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The Swiss one looks really neat. I bet he was just cramped in the womb and will be fine in another week. But that's just a guess.i have had some kids with some funky legs grow out of it but none just like that


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Some one on the waiting list for a wether came and met him today. Just so they can see his legs how they are now. I am pretty sure he is sold now. She wants to see what else is born with the next doe and then she will know.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Do you think the Swiss is good enough to stay a buck? What about the brown?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The legs are contracted tendons. Just give him 1/8 teaspoon of Cod Liver Oil for a couple days, he'll straighten right out.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok. I think I prefer the brown on more. Neither will be wethered until they are older any way so have time to decide


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks! Will try the cod liver oil


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

The one that had bent legs  Diego









And déjà vu (or David)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I like the darker one


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yer we will be keeping both to see how they grow  can't decide which one we like more haha


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Do you think the darker one is better put together?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I know nothing about dairy goats. But the darker on looks longer and wider


----------

